# How much should my new Betta Fish be eating??



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

I just got my first Betta Fish and have been doing some reading. Some say to feed every other day, some feed every day others every 3 days.

Also how much should he be eating? I usually feed 2-3 pellets, a large betta flake broke in 2-3 and 2-3 bloodworms and then the next day 2 pellets...ect 

He always seems so hungry! Will/can they eat themselves to dead or am I not feeding him enough? 

What/how much do you feed and how often?

Thanks! There is a picture of him in his tank in the "keepers" forum if interested!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They will definitely eat until they die, I've seen some extremely stuffed bettas and had one of my own tear it's own stomach open(luckily it survived).

It's generally recommended that you feed 4 betta pellets a day, I have a couple larger males that I feed 2 extra at night. And when I have king bettas who are very large I'll feed them 5 in the morning and 5 in the evening.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

AmandanFlynn said:


> I just got my first Betta Fish and have been doing some reading. Some say to feed every other day, some feed every day others every 3 days.
> 
> Also how much should he be eating? I usually feed 2-3 pellets, a large betta flake broke in 2-3 and 2-3 bloodworms and then the next day 2 pellets...ect
> 
> ...


You should feed your betta every day, and fast them for *one* day per week. 

How much you feed your betta depends on your betta's size and pellet size.

In average, it should be about 2 pellets *twice* a day. You can however, feed them once a day ( 4 pellets ) but I prefer having 2 different feeding times. It's really up to you.


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

Flynn is a crowntail I believe. So would 2 pellets, 2 bloodworms and a flake every day be good (with a fast once a week)?
The pellets are just regular betta pellets made by Omega One.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

AmandanFlynn said:


> Flynn is a crowntail I believe. So would 2 pellets, 2 bloodworms and a flake every day be good (with a fast once a week)?
> The pellets are just regular betta pellets made by Omega One.


I wouldn't recommend feeding your betta bloodworms every day. It should be about twice a week at most.

If your betta readily accept pellets, I would recommend feeding pellets instead of flakes since flakes tend to make em' bloat.

It's great knowing you're feeding your betta omega one...  they're one of the better food out there.

http://www.bettatalk.com/food.htm


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roxy,

Thanks! Bloodworms will be saved as a treat, I will give those only once or twice a week.

I shouldnt feed ANY flakes?? Not even Omega One Betta flakes?


Also when I go out of town for the weekend (only a couple times a year for some conventions/assemblies) will he be ok not eating for 3-4 days? I know the vacation pellets make the water turn icky so if he is ok to fast for that long i would prefer not to use them...


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

AmandanFlynn said:


> Roxy,
> 
> Thanks! Bloodworms will be saved as a treat, I will give those only once or twice a week.
> 
> ...


You can feed your betta flakes if you'd like, but just be careful not to overfeed him. If you have the time, soak the flakes in tank water for a minute or two. ( on a separate container )

Your betta should be fine not eating for 3-4 days during your vacation. If possible... have someone feed him while you're away.


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

OK thanks Roxy! Ü


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

AmandanFlynn said:


> Flynn is a crowntail I believe. So would 2 pellets, 2 bloodworms and a flake every day be good (with a fast once a week)?
> The pellets are just regular betta pellets made by Omega One.


I use Omega One pellets as well and I generally give 3-4 pellets 2x a day. Omega One is a fairly small pellet so I stick with the 3-4 rule with the fasting once a week. I've never used flake with my boy, so I cannot give you any advice on that.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Roxy said:


> If possible... have someone feed him while you're away.


I would actually advise against this. Many people, when asked to look after fish, despite having the best intentions in the world, WILL overfeed. They look at your betta, then at the pellets and go, "What? Just two? That's not enough!" and tip about 5 in, meaning you come back to a fat, fat fish and dirty water. I'd just leave him for the days you are away.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> I would actually advise against this. Many people, when asked to look after fish, despite having the best intentions in the world, WILL overfeed. They look at your betta, then at the pellets and go, "What? Just two? That's not enough!" and tip about 5 in, meaning you come back to a fat, fat fish and dirty water. I'd just leave him for the days you are away.


I suppose that is a possibility, but I never had a problem with entrusting my fish to my family while I'm away... so. XD


----------

